# One Eyed Molly...



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Weirdest thing. Went to go check my prego dalmatian sailfin and found that he's having fry right now. Looked real close to see what colors all his fry are and I found a one eyed molly... He's missing his right eye, but aside that seems healthy as the rest... There is no socket at all... I was looking to see if he got attacked by another fry or the mommy, but there's not even a socket! Weird... Anyone else seen this? By the way I tried to get a pic, but it's impossible. It keeps coming out blurry when I zoom in...


----------

